# forums.atozed.com ???



## theo (Oct 5, 2008)

On several different occasions during recent weeks, I have attempted to go  to this alleged "forums.atozed.com" site in a sincere effort to try to educate myself about Wyndham, Fairshare Plus Points, etc.

Each and every time I enter the address indicated in my title line above, my computer becomes immediately frozen, completely immobilized --- can't go forward or backward --- have to turn the computer off completely and start it up all over again just to be able to use it at all. I'm certainly no computer genius, but I have experienced this same phenomenon *nowhere* else at *any* time; a fact which surely gives me some pause... 

Now I'm actually wondering --- am I a gullible participant in some kind of practical joke via computer? Does this "atozed" site really even exist? 

Any input, observations, suggestions --- or winning lottery numbers --- would be gratefully accepted. I'm genuinely puzzled.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 5, 2008)

The site name is right

You may want to list your computer type, the browser you use to access that site.  And the security options you set in your internet options.

someone else may be able to tell you based on that information what to do.

Jya-Ning


----------



## GlennBenscoter (Oct 5, 2008)

theo,
Our sever was down of a day or two about 3 weeks ago.  This past week we moved to a new faster server.

the http://forums.atozed.com should work.  We have another URL that we will be moving to in the future.  It is http://forums.WyndhamOwners.org  This presently redirects to the atozed one.

You can email me at g.benscoter@att.net if you are still having problems.  We just registered our 3700 member so many people are finding and using us.

Thanks for the post.
Glenn Benscoter


----------



## theo (Oct 5, 2008)

*Frustration...*



GlennBenscoter said:


> theo,
> Our sever was down of a day or two about 3 weeks ago.  This past week we moved to a new faster server.
> 
> the http://forums.atozed.com should work.  We have another URL that we will be moving to in the future.  It is http://forums.WyndhamOwners.org  This presently redirects to the atozed one.
> ...



Thanks. I just tried again --- with the exact same result. I access the new Wydham link-to-be without difficulty, but if I then click on the "go to forums" redirect button, I promptly attain the same immmediate and complete computer freeze as achieved through the direct route to forums.atozed.com. 

I will try again from a different computer with a different, newer version of Windows (this one still has Windows 2000 --- yeah, I know, I'm just a computer dinosaur... ). I'm using IE v.6 as my browser. Security settings are midrange and have caused me no discernible problems accessing any other sites(s) anywhere else at any time.  

At least I now know that "atozed" it's not just a practical joke, so I will persist in trying to get to the root of the problem. Glenn, I will henceforth email you directly so as not to further burden the forum with my individual "computer challenged" issues (and / or further publicly embarass myself). Thank you for the reply.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Oct 6, 2008)

*same here*

I have had the exact same results for the past 2 weeks.  I just tried it again, and as usual it locked and dumped me out of the TUG site, but I didn't have to reboot this time.  I just get a blank white screen, and then an error report site not responding. I'm glad it's not just me, but I would really like to get this fixed.

Kathy


----------



## GlennBenscoter (Oct 6, 2008)

*Access to http://forums.WyndhamOwner.org or http://forums.atozed.com*

Kathy,
Who is you ISP?  Can you email me at g.benscoter@att.net.  Appreciate datails of browser, operating system.

Have you cleared your temporay internet files?

Were you ever able to register?

The site is valid.  It has 3704 member at the moment.  Each week we have about 50 new members.  The Wyndham Primer is a great 30+ page booklet on the basics of Wyndham.

We switched servers on Monday last week.  

Anyone having problem getting on please email me at the above address.  I will try to help.

Thanks for you note and patience,
Glenn Benscoter


----------



## cirkus (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 5 different computers at different locations with 3 different ISP's, and I have the same problem with my computer freezing up on one of them, connecting via a T-1. There is nothing intentionally being blocked at the server level. Since I have other alternatives, I didn't spend too much time trying to fix the problem. It's been that way since the inception of the new site.
Bill


----------



## julieajr (Oct 15, 2008)

When the atozed site was just starting up, I had the same problem.  Almost gave up, after many instances of my computer freezing up.  Coincidentally we changed our security software about that time, and had no further problems.  I'm guessing (uneducated guess) that it had to do with the firewall in our previous security system.

Hang in there 'til you get it figured out.  It's a great site with lots of information.

Julie


----------



## Russ_LK (Oct 25, 2008)

theo said:


> On several different occasions during recent weeks, I have attempted to go  to this alleged "forums.atozed.com" site in a sincere effort to try to educate myself about Wyndham, Fairshare Plus Points, etc.
> 
> Each and every time I enter the address indicated in my title line above, my computer becomes immediately frozen, completely immobilized --- can't go forward or backward --- have to turn the computer off completely and start it up all over again just to be able to use it at all. I'm certainly no computer genius, but I have experienced this same phenomenon *nowhere* else at *any* time; a fact which surely gives me some pause...
> 
> ...


Which version of Internet Explorer are you using -- I bet it's IE 6.0...I had the same problem with my computer freezing up when trying to access "forums.atozed.com" UNTIL I upgraded to IE 7.0.

I THINK the problem with IE 6.0 is how it handles "session cookies" compared to IE 7.0, but I'm not certain...You can make the following change in IE. 6.0 and see if it fixes the problem:

1.  In the Tools menu, select Internet Options.
2.  Select the Privacy Tab and hit the Advanced button.
3.  Put check marks in the “Override Automatic Cookie Handling” and “Allow Session Cookies” boxes.
4.  Restart IE6. 


Russ


----------



## Purseval (Oct 26, 2008)

I couldn't get in from my work pc, exact same problems as everyone else.  I can get in from my home pc.  The work pc is on Bellsouth DSL while my home pc is Comcast cable.


----------



## theo (Oct 26, 2008)

*Thanks Russ, for the suggestions...*



Russ_LK said:


> Which version of Internet Explorer are you using -- I bet it's IE 6.0...I had the same problem with my computer freezing up when trying to access "forums.atozed.com" UNTIL I upgraded to IE 7.0.
> 
> I THINK the problem with IE 6.0 is how it handles "session cookies" compared to IE 7.0, but I'm not certain...You can make the following change in IE. 6.0 and see if it fixes the problem:
> 
> ...




You are correct that my browser is IE 6.0 and you may also be correct that this is somehow part of the problem here. I don't think the difficulties have anything to do with Internet connectivity issues (speed, or DSL vs. cable, etc. ) However, folks directly associated with the site report that many people use IE 6.0 and reportedly access the site without any difficulty. It just completely baffles me that this is the *one and only* site (out of a hundred or so others visited, all while using IE 6.0) where I have *ever* experienced this particular phenomenon.  

I will attempt the workaround you have identified --- thanks for that input.


----------



## ausman (Oct 26, 2008)

*Another Browser.?*

A problem since October 5th.?

I would just try another browser, if the above don't work.

I'm using four browsers now, some sites have issues, some browsers are faster and some handle video/sound better. There are enough problem sites that one handles it better than the other.

I use Opera and Firefox mainly. Try one of those, Firefox is probably more popular.


----------



## theo (Oct 27, 2008)

*A problem long before October 5th...*



basham said:


> A problem since October 5th.?
> I would just try another browser, if the above don't work.



Thanks for the input, but....

1. Others have experienced and reported (right here on TUG) this same "computer freeze" problem when accessing the "atozed" site, going back to nearly a year ago (December, 2007, to be specific). Personally, I've never actually been able to successfully access the site, so I have no specific "initial problem date".

2. Although I'd very much like to visit the site, I'm not going to add (or change) browsers because of an inability to access *ONE and ONLY one *site out of hundreds of other Internet sites routinely and successfully accessed without any problem. 
Call me stubborn, but that just simply ain't gonna happen...


----------



## GeNioS (Oct 28, 2008)

theo said:


> Thanks for the input, but....
> 
> 1. Others have experienced and reported (right here on TUG) this same "computer freeze" problem when accessing the "atozed" site, going back to nearly a year ago (December, 2007, to be specific). Personally, I've never actually been able to successfully access the site, so I have no specific "initial problem date".
> 
> ...


How about Google Chrome....give you an excuse to try it...it's small and fast.  Just a thought.

(sorry to butt in..just stumbled across this thread and google chrome has been sweet so far...now back to your regularly scheduled replies).


----------



## GlennBenscoter (Nov 12, 2008)

I do not believe there is any one general problem here.  We have to take specifics one at a time.  If anyone is still having problems, please contact me at g.benscoter@att.net,  I will work with you to get you on.

We have 4000 registered members.  We are growing at about 50 per week.  So it is a real site and active.

Thanks
Glenn Benscoter


----------



## keephowlin (Nov 12, 2008)

I have always had this problem and here's what I do...

I make my browser window maximized before I try to go to the site.  Then it works for me every time.  Otherwise, I'm frozen every time.

Don't know why, but it works for me...  In fact, I just had to do it again a few minutes ago.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 12, 2008)

*AOL and Internet Explorer*

Each and every time I enter the address indicated in my title line above, 
my computer becomes immediately frozen, completely immobilized - 
can't go forward or backward - have to turn the computer off completely and start it up all over again just to be able to use it at all.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 13, 2008)

i was one that had this problem "everywhere" also - 4 different computers both work and home.  the commonality was IE 6.  I updated at home and VOILA - no problems since then......


----------



## theo (Nov 13, 2008)

No AOL involved (at least in my case). IE 6 yes.... but IE6 used daily without encountering difficulty with any other site anywhere. Have tried all the browser setting adjustments recommended previously, but without success. Puzzling, frustrating and more than a little annoying --- will maybe tackle it again someday when / if I have more time and patience to do so.


----------



## legalls (Nov 14, 2008)

*Wyndham Forum Website*

I have no trouble accessing this site with Firefox.

Rick


----------

